# Smallest reasonable size for dedicated boiler room?



## kuribo (Apr 12, 2012)

I am planning a dedicated concrete block building about 30 feet from my home in which I would like to put my Econoburn 200 indoor boiler. What would the members think of as a minimum size? I will have 2 500 gal propane water storage tanks in my basement and I don't plan to have anything other than the boiler in the building. Would 8' x 8' be reasonable?


----------



## Hunderliggur (Apr 12, 2012)

The MINIMUM would be the minimum clearance around the boiler as specified by the manufacturer.  In my case, I built a 12x16 shed.  I partitioned the inside to a 6x12 for the boiler, breaker panel, etc., and 10x12 for wood storage in the winter and chicken brooding in the spring.  Of course, I then added two 8x16 porches so I have my own mini-barn!  It is nice to have covered and warm wood available.  The amount of energy required to thaw the moisture in the wood is significant.  If you can store a few days or a week of wood near the boiler it should thaw before use.  Your fires will burn easier.  In your case, I would go for 8x12 as the minimum size.  I see if I can get a pic up this weekend.  I need to pressure wash and stain to make it match the house.  The roofing and log siding was all left-overs from build the house a few years ago.


----------



## goosegunner (Apr 12, 2012)

Mine is in a 12x 16, I don't think I would want it any smaller.  It is very nice to have a nice amount of dry wood in the building. 

gg


----------



## hobbyheater (Apr 13, 2012)

kuribo said:


> I am planning a dedicated concrete block building about 30 feet from my home in which I would like to put my Econoburn 200 indoor boiler. What would the members think of as a minimum size? I will have 2 500 gal propane water storage tanks in my basement and I don't plan to have anything other than the boiler in the building. Would 8' x 8' be reasonable?


 
8'x8' would be very tight.  The inside dimensions of a concrete  block building would be 6' 8"x 6'8".  Do a scale drawing of the room allowing for all necessary servicing clearances for the boiler, circulators, etc and the swing of the door and if it looks like there is room, draw it to actual size with chalk on the driveway and see if it works!
It is always nice to have space for some  dry wood in the room.
Our boiler room is  22'x 9' inside dimensions of which 6'x10' is taken up by the storage tank. That leaves space for a small boiler plus room for 1 1/2 cords of wood.


----------



## woodsmaster (Apr 13, 2012)

I have a 12 x 14. I do have 2 upright 500 gallon propane tanks in there though. Without the tanks, and room for wood storage I could have gotten by with a 8 x 12 .  If I could build it again I would go 12 x 16 to give me a little more room between the wood and the boiler.


----------



## huffdawg (Apr 13, 2012)

Mine is 12'x 8'    and the height 10'-6"  I have 150 gal. buffer tank  40 gal DHW   and almost a half a cord of wood in there. plus the boiler of course.
Huff


----------

